# PM G4 MDD/Fw800 en panne, c'est possible avec une alim ATX ?



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2011)

SulliX a dit:


> 40 euros d'occase... bof...
> 
> Toujours dans l'attente d'investir un jour dans un iPhone, je préfère les mettre de côté :rose:



Dis moi,en attendant, tu ne m'a pas répondu sur la méthode pour adapter une alim ATX dans un MDD ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2011)

SulliX a dit:


> Par contre il faut bien vérifier la version du G4, les différentes générations de MDD n'ayant pas les mêmes carte mères et les mêmes brochages...
> Moi c'est un 1.25 Ghz mono.



Ah ! Moi, c'est un "Fw800" 2x1,42 Ghz, tu crois que j'ai une chance ?


----------



## SulliX (1 Septembre 2011)

Chais pas... faudrait regarder si c'est pareil ou pas...
J'ai pas retrouver le lien, j'en avais gardé d'autres :

http://www.macgurus.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19016
http://www.smartfruit.com/node/58

En fait sur mon alim ATX, il y avait un adaptateur au bout. J'ai donc décablé le connecteur et recablé comme il faut.
Il y a aussi un autre petit connecteur carré qu'il a fallu raccorder.

Je pensais avoir plus de photos mais j'ai que ça...

J'ai fixé l'alim sur le chassis du G4 avec des papattes en métal


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2011)

SulliX a dit:


> Chais pas... faudrait regarder si c'est pareil ou pas...
> J'ai pas retrouver le lien, j'en avais gardé d'autres :
> 
> http://www.macgurus.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19016
> ...



Bon  Et avec une alim de ce genre, tu pense que ça serait plus facile ?


----------



## Onmac (2 Septembre 2011)

Surement, elle ressemble plus à une alim de MDD.
Après, voir les fixations et le câblage.


----------



## iMacounet (2 Septembre 2011)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t270167.html

deux ou trois trucs ici ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t270167.html
> 
> deux ou trois trucs ici ...



Oui, mais là non, c'est pour les Mac à façade anthracite (de l'AGP au Digital Audio), ça ne va pas, ni pour les couic si le verre, ni pour les MDD/Fw800.

Bon, cela dit (et c'est de ma faute, donc aucun reproche à qui que ce soit), on est complètement "hors sujet, là, je déménage ça dans un sujet à part.


----------



## iMacounet (2 Septembre 2011)

Mais j'avais un .pdf avec tous les câblages pour PowerMac G4.

Je vais tâcher de retrouver ça !

Edit : retrouvé le .pdf mais il ne parle pas des MDD


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2011)

Tutos :

video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xICg592xJTg

normal : http://jimmykirk.com/?p=34


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Tutos :
> 
> video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xICg592xJTg
> 
> normal : http://jimmykirk.com/?p=34



Voilà qui est intéressant, merci


----------



## SulliX (2 Septembre 2011)

Tiens je l'avais vu ce lien, j'ai oublié de le mettre :mouais:

Sinon, par rapport à notre discussion en MP :

Les alims de MDD d'occase se négocient dans les 100/120 euros
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/206403622.htm?ca=12_s

Pour ce prix là voire moins, on trouve des G4 complets. Donc l'opération est assez peu rentable... 
exemples : 
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/214283763.htm?ca=12_s
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/229016354.htm?ca=12_s

Il y a aussi des sociétés qui proposent une réparation en échange standard. Mais essentiellement en Angleterre et tout compris, c'est toujours excessif pour la valeur de la machine.

Si les inconvénients du passage à l'alim PC ne te posent pas de problème, à savoir :

- plus de mise en veille (dépend de l'alim ATX, apparemment dès fois ça marche)
- plus de 28v pour l'alimentation FireWire, les enceintes ProSpeaker, l'alimentation ADC

alors il est plus intéressant de passer en ATX car en cas de panne elle sera plus facile à remplacer. Une alim de MDD a de forte chances de retomber en panne.
Une fois les problèmes de fixation et l'adaptateur de câblage réalisé, l'échange sera plus aisé en ATX.
Sans compter que mon alim ATX par exemple présente un gros ventilo plus silencieux que l'alim d'origine...
Et dessus tu as plus de connecteurs.

Je regarderais le modèle exact mais la mienne c'est ce genre :
http://www.grosbill.com/4-advance_e...m-76553-informatique-alimentation_bureautique


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2011)

SulliX a dit:


> Il y a aussi des sociétés qui proposent une réparation en échange standard. Mais essentiellement en Angleterre et tout compris, c'est toujours excessif pour la valeur de la machine.



J'ai une adresse ici pour réparer l'alim (remplacement des condensateurs défectueux), à priori pour une centaine d'&#8364;, comme je n'ai payé ni la machine ni l'ACD, je pense que ça vaut le coup si je n'arrive pas à trouver un mac ou une alim moins chère (à priori tous les MDD et Fw800 ont la même alim, ou du moins des alims compatibles (curieusement sur les premiers modèles, les dual 867 Mhz, dual 1 Ghz et dual 1,25 Ghz de 2002, elle faisait 40 watts de plus que sur les suivants : 400 contre 360 sur les Fw800 et MDD 2003, mais d'après le take apart, elle se présente de la même manière, avec le même connecteur).


----------



## SulliX (3 Septembre 2011)

Y'a pas le lien :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2011)

SulliX a dit:


> Y'a pas le lien :rateau:



Quel lien ?


----------



## SulliX (4 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quel lien ?



_J'ai une adresse ici pour réparer l'alim_

C'était pas un lien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2011)

SulliX a dit:


> _J'ai une adresse ici pour réparer l'alim_
> 
> C'était pas un lien ?



Ah ben nan, cette adresse là, tu peux pas y aller avec ton ordinateur (du moins, pas autrement que "la machine sous le bras" :rateau, à pieds (mais de chez toi, comme ça, ça fait une trotte ), à cheval, en voiture, mais pas en ordinateur. Comme c'est un "pro" (boutique), je ne la mets pas ici (pas de pub), mais si quelqu'un me la demande, je la "emmepette".


----------



## SulliX (5 Septembre 2011)

Ha d'ac :rateau:

Pour ce qui est de la réparation, et d'après ce que j'avais vu sur le net, soit c'est "la" panne habituelle et le réparateur connait et là la parade est rapide.
Soit c'est par recherche et là j'avais lu l'histoire d'un gars qui au fur et à mesure qu'il changeait des composants, un autre étage sautait...
Si panne habituelle il y a, j'ai jamais trouvé ce qu'il faut changer. Dommage, car j'en ai 2 à réparer !


----------



## Arlequin (5 Septembre 2011)

Salut Pascal

je dois récupérer un MDD dans qques jours, a priori fonctionnel, je regarderai la réf de l'alim si pas trop pressé

intéressé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Salut Pascal
> 
> je dois récupérer un MDD dans qques jours, a priori fonctionnel, je regarderai la réf de l'alim si pas trop pressé
> 
> intéressé ?



Ben  intéressé, forcément, mais après, ça dépend de ce que tu propose, parce qu'en ce moment, je suis raide


----------



## Arlequin (5 Septembre 2011)

te tiens au jus


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> te tiens au jus



Je t'en remercie


----------



## iMacounet (5 Septembre 2011)

Puis je m'inserer dans la foule, et permettre de demander si je pourrais obtenir le MDD, contre compensation financière ? (même sans alimentation)

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (5 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Puis je m'inserer dans la foule, et permettre de demander si je pourrais obtenir le MDD, contre compensation financière ? (même sans alimentation)
> 
> Merci



région ? passeque bon, suis plutôt coté gelbique moi


----------



## iMacounet (5 Septembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> région ? passeque bon, suis plutôt coté gelbique moi


Ah, euh je t'ai envoyé un MP !


----------



## iMacounet (5 Septembre 2011)

Pascal, j'y pense !

Il ya une alimentation de G4 MDD toute neuve sur Leboncoin, je devais l'acquerir pour un G4 MDD en panne, mais j'ai finalement trouvé un MDD fonctionnel ...

> http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/230751219.htm

J'avais contacté le gars, qui m'a dit que c'est une alim Samsung, vendu dans son coffret d'origine, avec le ventilateur 120*120 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pascal, j'y pense !
> 
> Il ya une alimentation de G4 MDD toute neuve sur Leboncoin, je devais l'acquerir pour un G4 MDD en panne, mais j'ai finalement trouvé un MDD fonctionnel ...
> 
> ...



Ben voui, mais comme je l'expliquais à Arlequin juste au dessus, les temps sont durs en ce moment, et le temps qu'ils se radoucissent, ce truc sera sûrement parti depuis un bon moment !


----------



## iMacounet (5 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben voui, mais comme je l'expliquais à Arlequin juste au dessus, les temps sont durs en ce moment, et le temps qu'ils se radoucissent, ce truc sera sûrement parti depuis un bon moment !


Ah, je ne savais pas!

Sinon, j'ai une alimentation en spare, elle peut peut être convenir pour le MDD.

http://www.ellipseinfo.com/product_...d=175&osCsid=71677d613e302ca6ad234f110feebd49 Comme celle ci !

Je peux t'en faire don si elle convient, je demande juste le paiement des frais de livraison, ou un échange ... 

À toi de voir. @+


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ah, je ne savais pas!
> 
> Sinon, j'ai une alimentation en spare, elle peut peut être convenir pour le MDD.
> 
> ...



Merci, mais il n'y a pas urgence, et ayant un écran ADC, je préférerais une alim de MDD (sans compter le côté un peu complexe de l'adaptation).


----------



## iMacounet (5 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Merci, mais il n'y a pas urgence, et ayant un écran ADC, je préférerais une alim de MDD (sans compter le côté un peu complexe de l'adaptation).


Ok, pas de soucis, c'est vrai que c'est assez complexe!

Mais Didgar réalise ce genre d'opération.


----------



## SulliX (12 Septembre 2011)

Tiens, encore une combine :

http://damntechnology.blogspot.com/2010/02/replacing-powermac-g4-mirror-drive.html

Là je cherche si il est possible de remplacer le connecteur ADC d'un moniteur par un DVI...

(me dites pas "t'auras pas d'alim", c'est un Formac à alim externe )


----------



## Arlequin (12 Septembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> te tiens au jus



par encore reçu, je ne t'oublie pas

en attendant, ça peut aider ?


----------



## SulliX (14 Septembre 2011)

Tiens j'ai retrouvé quelques liens qui m'avaient inspiré ma modif :

http://www.applefritter.com/node/23857
http://efeion.blogspot.com/2007/12/power-supply-fun-part-2.html
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/tips/MDD_ps_mods/MDD_PS_Mods.html
http://www.outofspec.com/frankenmac/wire.shtml
http://www.hardwarebook.info/ATX_Power_Supply


----------



## pemmore (4 Octobre 2011)

il y a une différence importante entre alim de g4 et de g3?
j'ai pas eu occasion de démonter un g4.
sur un pc il n'y a eu en pratique que deux formats  at ,atx + des extensions genre sata ou ajout puissance carte vidéo.
Restent des fabricants idiots comme dell avec des alim non compatibles. 
j'avais du jeter un p2 pour réparer un p3.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2011)

pemmore a dit:


> il y a une différence importante entre alim de g4 et de g3?
> j'ai pas eu occasion de démonter un g4.



Ça dépend quel G4, jusqu'au modèle Quicksilver, assez peu, mais le modèle MDD utilise une alimentation complètement différente, très spécifique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2011)

Bon, des nouvelles du front :

Ce matin, une voisine m'a donné son ancien PC en panne depuis plus d'un an dans son garage. La carte vidéo "out" à priori. C'est un P4 Packard Bell, peu d'intérêt, en dehors du fait que juste avant que la carte vidéo ne claque, l'alim avait claquée, et donc la machine était dotée d'une belle alim ATX de 500 watts ayant moins de 20 heures d'utilisation.

Prenant mon courage à deux  mains, ce sujet (du moins certains liens qui y figurent) dans l'autre et mon pistolet à souder entre les dents, j'entreprends la greffe.

Bon, sur le plan esthétique, j'admet que le résultat est discutable, je ne peux pas faire comme sullix (les peties papattes), vu qu'à cet endroit, ça me bloquerait le passage de ma carte SCSI, donc le bloc d'alim trône sur le dessus du Mac, et tous les fils entrent par le trou dans lequel venait se loger la prise de la précédente alim, mais après y avoir réinstallé un disque dur et tout reconnecté, je branche l'alim, mets son interrupteur sur "on", et appuie sur le bouton du Mac &#8230; Oh le chouette "bong", et la p'tite lumière dans le bouton, qui reste allumée, que c'est joli ! :love:

Bon, pas de système, pas d'écran, pas de clavier, pas de souris, donc on arrête là pour ce soir, reprise des essais demain, avec rebranchement de l'ACD (en DVI, le manque de 28 volts oblige, heureusement que j'ai l'adaptateur), adjonction d'un clavier d'un mulot, et d'un Mac OS sur le disque dur, et mon "Fw800 2x1,42" reprend du service.

Mais put1, ça en a fait, des fils à souder :affraid: :casse:

N'empêche, j'suis ben content, parce que même si mon MBP est presque trois fois plus rapide, je l'aime, cette machine (sans compter que du coup, mon vieux StudioScan IIsi va pouvoir reprendre du service) ! :king:


----------



## iMacounet (31 Octobre 2011)

Ah ben c'est parfait ça !


----------



## Invité (31 Octobre 2011)

Ca va être moche cette histoire


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Ca va être moche cette histoire&#8230;



Oui, mais ça, c'est beau !




:love: :love: :love:

Là, la mise à jour combo 10.5.8 v1.1 server est en cours de téléchargement 


Les tophs vont viendre dès que possible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2011)

Donc, comme promis, voici les premières épreuves de la chose :

1) de profil :




2) de face :




3) la partie "extérieure" du câblage, et son entrée dans le Mac par l'orifice laissé libre par la prise d'alimentation du bloc mort (ce qui permet de refermer correctement le boîtier sans avoir besoin d'y faire de trou) :




4) la partie intérieure (la jonction entre le faisceau de l'alim ATX et celui récupéré sur l'alim morte) :




J'ai pris la précaution de garnir l'arête métallique du support de l'ancienne alim de trois couches d'adhésif épais, histoire d'éviter qu'elle ne coupe des fils).

Il ne va plus me rester qu'à souder les faisceaux d'alimentation des disques (là je n'en ai que deux, vu que toutes les autres prises du faisceau d'origine de l'alim sont destinées à des disques SATA, elle ne comporte, pour les disques IDE, que les deux prises terminales de chacun des deux faisceaux d'alimentation des disques destinées aux deux disques optiques que contenait le PC, prises que j'ai utilisé provisoirement pour brancher un disque dur et le lecteur optique (mais au moins deux ou trois disques durs supplémentaires sont prévus afin de porter la capacité de stockage totale à 400 ou 520 Go).


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2011)

Efficace ! Et au final peut être moins bruyant que l'original&#8230;

Mais il serait temps qu'un modo passe par là pour mettre ce post à sa place (Mac PPC G3/G4/G5)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Efficace ! Et au final peut être moins bruyant que l'original




Pas vraiment, dans la mesure où ça n'est pas l'alim qui était le plus bruyante sur cette machine malgré ses deux ventilos, la baisse de niveau est à peine sensible.



Invité a dit:


> Mais il serait temps qu'un modo passe par là pour mettre ce post à sa place (Mac PPC G3/G4/G5)



Ouais, c'est vrai, ça, il fait quoi, le modo d'ici, bordel !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2011)

Bon, finalement, j'ai trouvé mieux que "l'alim posée dessus" : c'est "l'alim par terre derrière", comme ça, on n'y voit que du feu !


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2011)

C'est pas le sujet, mais je trouvais que c'était le bordel chez moi.
Je suis rasséréné !!!


----------



## iMacounet (3 Novembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> C'est pas le sujet, mais je trouvais que c'était le bordel chez moi.
> Je suis rasséréné !!!


Le bordel n'est pas que chez toi. 

Si le MDD re fonctionne correctement, c'est cool pour toi!

Mais au final tu n'as pas rebranché l'Apple Display studio ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mais au final tu n'as pas rebranché l'Apple Display studio ?



L'Apple Cinema Display ! 

Ben nan, pour un serveur, ça ne s'impose pas, ce vieux 15 pouces fait parfaitement l'affaire, et l'Apple Cinema Display, lui, il reste branché sur mon MBP, ce qui me permet de regarder la version HD des chaînes Freebox, le G4, lui, il ne peut animer que les versions "bas débit" et "normale", en "HD", il n'a pas les poumons. ! 

De toute façon, via le partage d'écran, je l'affiche plus souvent sur le 20 pouces que sur le 15, le G4


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2011)

Je croyais que les ADS ne supportaient qu'une connectique ADC.
Ca ne doit pas être le cas d'un MBP, si ?


----------



## SulliX (3 Novembre 2011)

Bien joué, l'alim ne risque pas de chauffer comme ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2011)

SulliX a dit:


> Bien joué, l'alim ne risque pas de chauffer comme ça



Tiens, puisque tu passes dans le coin, le tien, il avait quoi, comme carte vidéo ? Parce que j'ai pensé à la mettre au même endroit que toi, mais dans mon cas, je ne fermais plus, c'est ma carte vidéo qui bloquait (une Radeon 9000 Pro)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2011)

Bon, ben là, je viens de trouver le deuxième effet Kiss Kool de l'alim ATX : non seulement le 28V manquant sert à alimenter électriquement la prise ADC de la carte vidéo, mais apparemment, il sert aussi à l'alimentation électrique des ports Firewire intégrés. Je m'en suis rendu compte en voulant brancher un petit disque Fw400 "auto-alimenté" que je pensais utiliser comme sauvegarde TM provisoire, en attendant de trouver plus gros, mais pour qu'il fonctionne, j'ai du le connecter à ma carte PCI (celle avec 3 ports USB2 et deux ports Fw400) pour qu'il accepte de fonctionner. Bon, finalement, j'ai ressorti de mes archives un autre (un peu moins, 120 Go contre 80) petit disque USB2, celui là mais c'est bon à savoir pour d'autres qui tenteraient l'expérience et qui n'auraient pas de carte Fw mais seulement le Fw d'origine, qu'il faut dans ce cas oublier les disques Fw "auto-alimentés".


----------



## Arlequin (15 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Salut Pascal
> 
> je dois récupérer un MDD dans qques jours, a priori fonctionnel, je regarderai la réf de l'alim si pas trop pressé
> 
> intéressé ?





Arlequin a dit:


> te tiens au jus





Arlequin a dit:


> par encore reçu, je ne t'oublie pas



mieux vaut tétârd que jamais :rose:

API 1 PC 36   ça te parle comme référence ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> mieux vaut tétârd que jamais :rose:
> 
> API 1 PC 36   ça te parle comme référence ?



Non, mais voici les réf des Mac ayant une alim compatible :

- PM G4 MDD :
Model Identifier	PowerMac3,6
Model Number	M8570
Order Number	M8787LL/A (dual 867 MHz), M8689LL/A (dual 1 GHz), M8573LL/A (dual 1.25 GHz)

- PM G4 Fw800 : 
Model Identifier	PowerMac3,6
Model Number	M8570
Order Number	M8839LL/A (1.0 GHz), M8840LL/A (dual 1.25 GHz), M8841LL/A (dual 1.42 GHz)

- PM G4 MDD 2003 :
Model Identifier	PowerMac3,6
Model Number	M8570
Order Number	M9145LL/A

Le PC 36 me laisse espérer, mais 

Dans tous les cas, il doit ressembler à ça :




S'il ressemble à ça :




Ou à ça :




C'est pas bon pour moi.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Novembre 2011)

nan mais ça va je sais reconnaitre un MDD quand même 

je ne suis plus au bureau mais je pense que ça va le faire, c'est un dual 1,25

je te confirme ça demain

hésite pas à me le rappeler, j'ai la tête en passoire en ce moment


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> nan mais ça va je sais reconnaitre un MDD quand même
> 
> je ne suis plus au bureau mais je pense que ça va le faire, c'est un dual 1,25
> 
> ...



De toute façon, il n'y a pas le feu, avec l'alim ATX, il fonctionne très bien pour l'instant


----------



## Arlequin (16 Novembre 2011)

M 8570 et c'est bien le bipro 1,25 (non FW800)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> M 8570



Donc, c'est bien un de la famille MDD, mais comme ce sont tous des "M8570", on ne sait pas trop du quel il s'agit (et en plus, si c'est bien un "Dual 1,25 Ghz", ça peut être n'importe lequel des trois).

Bon, le moyen de savoir duquel il s'agit, s'il fonctionne :

1) s'il a une prise Fw800, c'est un Fw800 M8841LL/A (C.Q.F.D. :rateau

2) S'il accepte de démarrer nativement sous OS 9, c'est un MDD 2003 M9145LL/A

3) Sinon, ben c'est un MDD "de base" M8573LL/A.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Novembre 2011)

rappelle moi où je peux trouver plus d'infos stp
à l'arrière je ne vois que 8570 (+ proco ram etc.)

non pas de fw ça c'est sûr
os9 > aucune idée


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> rappelle moi où je peux trouver plus d'infos stp
> à l'arrière je ne vois que 8570 (+ proco ram etc.)
> 
> non pas de fw ça c'est sûr
> os9 > aucune idée



Bon, de toute façon, je me suis planté, le MDD 2002 démarrait aussi sous OS 9, il n'y avait que le Fw800 qui ne démarrait que sous X.

Tu peux me donner le N° de série (étiquette du code barre), ça devrait nous donner la date de fabrication.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Novembre 2011)

CK250H4AMM8

assembled in Ireland ... oh ... j'en apprends des choses

mactracker ne m'aide pas beaucoup


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2011)

Ok, c'est donc un MDD 2002 (M8573LL/A) :


----------



## Arlequin (16 Novembre 2011)

donc cela devrait être bon ?

à toi de voir


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> donc cela devrait être bon ?
> 
> à toi de voir



Oui, dans les trois cas, en fait, mais reste le problème du transport. Le mien "en panne", ça valait le coup, mais là, il fonctionne, même si ça fait bricolage, et le royaume, c'est pas juste à côté, et vu le poids de la bête, les frais d'expédition  

S'il démarre, tu pourrais faire comme moi, un serveur, c'est pratique (Moi, je lui ai collé un vieil écran, mais en fait, en dehors de la mise en service, sous OS X server (installation du système, paramétrage, tout ça ), je pourrais même complètement me passer de moniteur) !


----------



## Arlequin (17 Novembre 2011)

ok, c'est toi qui voit. En regardant en vitesse les tarifs de la poste, un colis de moins de 5kg couterait 15 euros pour belgique>france 

en fait le bestiau est fonctionnel, c'est mon second MDD (le premier ayant été un bi 867), acheté il y a qques années, en occaz, pour la somme "astronomique" de 350 neuros 

Il m' a rendu de bons et loyaux services, mais a du être remplacé par plus puissant, et surtout moins bruyant (aaaah les joies du Windtunnel  ). Là il sert surtout en dépannage pour des amis/connaissances ayant un besoin urgent d'ordinateur. La dernière fois, c'est un neveu, dont le portable Acer a crashé, qui me l'a emprunté et a eu beaucoup de mal à s'en séparer ! Au début, assez réticent à utiliser MacOs qu'il ne connaissait pas du tout, après 24h il ne voulait plus de windows :rateau: et a fini par s'acheter un macbook 

Serveur ? non j'ai déjà tout ce qu'il faut 

Je n'ai jamais utilisé de version "server" de MacOs. En très gros, tu pourrais me faire quand tu as le temps un topo des avantages par rapport à une version "classique" stp ?

à+


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ok, c'est toi qui voit. En regardant en vitesse les tarifs de la poste, un colis de moins de 5kg couterait 15 euros pour belgique>france



Bon, écoute, je vais voir, je te dis dans les jours qui viennent (quand je parlais de poids et d'encombrement je pensais à la machine entière). Par contre, tant qu'à démonter le bestiau, tu pourrais aussi m'envoyer la carte processeur ? Je ferais bien des expériences d'overclock, mais je n'aime pas travailler sans filet dans ce domaine 



Arlequin a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais utilisé de version "server" de MacOs. En très gros, tu pourrais me faire quand tu as le temps un topo des avantages par rapport à une version "classique" stp ?



Ben quelques uns en vrac, comme ça : 

- Connexion automatique : après la connexion initiale, pour stocker ident et MdP dans mon trousseau, plus besoin de me logger, le volume monte sur le bureau dès le démarrage de mon Mac (des fois, il monte même en double )

- Pas besoin d'ouvrir de session : le matin je le démarre (en premier, of course) sans même allumer son écran, il reste toute la journée sur la fenêtre d'ouverture de session. Le soir, je me logge juste pour l'éteindre.

- Super Time Capsule : le disque externe qui me servait jusqu'ici de sauvegarde Time Machine pour mon MBP est connecté dessus, et est désigné comme disque de sauvegarde TM du serveur *et* du MBP. Son volume monte sur le MBP pendant chaque sauvegarde d'icelui, puis se démonte tout seul à la fin de la sauvegarde (NB : je suis connnecté en ethernet 100 baseT entre le MBP et le PM, pas en WiFi, la carte Airport extrème du G4 est partie dans l'iMac G4 de ma fille qui en était dépourvu, je passe donc, dans mon bureau, par un switch sur lequel sont connectés les deux ordis, plus la Freebox via un couple de CPL).

Après, je n'ai pas encore tout exploré, faute de temps, et j'utilise même encore quelques solutions "bricolées", par exemple, ma base de données Outlook, elle est dans un dossier du serveur, et j'ai mis un alias vers elle en local sur mon MBP, ça fonctionne, mais je pense qu'il doit exister une solution plus rationnelle. Cela dit, ça me simplifie grandement la vie, parce que si pour telle ou telle raison le MBP n'est pas dispo, mais que j'ai un autre Mac permettant d'utiliser Outlook (ce qui n'est hélas pas le cas pour l'instant), il me suffit de créer un autre alias pour avoir accès à mes affaires. Pour tout le reste, j'y ai accès depuis n'importe lequel de mes Mac, même de mon vieux Pismo sous Tiger (mai en WiFi, là, c'est moins performant).

EDIT : Ah, j'oubliais : possibilité d'installer un système partagé dessus, et de démarrer un de mes Mac sur ce système via le réseau &#8230; Mais ça, je n'ai pas encore expérimenté.


----------

